
How to tell if your transportation project is a boondoggle - HutchSaxony
http://www.newgeography.com/content/005646-is-your-transportation-project-a-boondoggle
======
WhiteOwlLion
Buses are transient and routes change over the years. Streetcars, due to
rails, give a sense of permanence to an area to encourage development. San
Francisco is a great example with expansion of the N-Judah. You can see
development along Cole Valley, UCSF, Inner Sunset, etc precisely because the
rail tracks were planted there.

OTOH, the 405 expansion project in Los Angeles was a boondoggle. $1.1 Billion
and Five Years Later, the 405 Congestion Relief Project Is a Fail:
[http://www.laweekly.com/news/11-billion-and-five-years-
later...](http://www.laweekly.com/news/11-billion-and-five-years-later-
the-405-congestion-relief-project-is-a-fail-5415772)

------
marssaxman
Sounds like the author just doesn't believe that good public transit matters.
He works for the Cato Institute and wrote books about "the futility of
government planning"? Yeah, it shows - this article is basically just "how to
tell if your transportation project is ideologically correct according to a
strictly Randian worldview", and that world sounds like a pretty depressing
place to live.

